# Is anybody else hopelessly behind?



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

My kid is about to throttle me... but I can't get caught up with work enough to stop and do Halloween... have a shiatsu sitting next to me - and for the first time thought about using it on my neck as opposed to making it a Zombie...

Anybody else having trouble getting out of the starting gate?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I"m having problems aquiring Ultracal30, a kind of plaster I need to finish a project, so that has shelved one project and put me behind on everything else. I'm with you on this one. Now I have to mad dash on the rest of the stuff I didn't work on because of that.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

If the stupid rain will ever stop coming on the weekends in Kansas, I will hopefully be able to get somewhere on my mausoleum...but it's been tough.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Just don't sleep...that will give you a lot of extra time to get things done. Besides, sleep is over-rated. 

Remember, it all gets easier once you give up hope.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Spooky - I wish I did sleep...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Last year I told myself that I would have everything done by the first of Oct and have a couple of weeks free time to tinker and set up and not be in a mad rush like last year. For some reason I can't seem to get in gear for more then a day this year. Look like it's going to be a mad rush again this year.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm glad to hear there are plenty of people as behind as myself. It feels like the summer just slipped away, and now we're already short on time. I have no idea how I'm going to finish all my projects this year...unless I take SpookySam's advice and just ditch sleep altogether. Ugh!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, It sounds like everything going my kind of normal ...

Work, family, house, garden, pets, weather something always gets in the way.

The good news is, I finished up one from 06 or was it 05 ... oh what the heck its done.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I know just what you mean, this was my first year attempting prop building. I took on the witch and cauldron,(almost complete), but did not realize what a huge project it is!! Especially if you only have weekends to work on it. I think my wish list was kind of unrealistic, now I know I will have to scale it down a bit and spread it out over a couple of seasons.:devil:


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I'am so far behind I haven't been able to start


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Me.
http://flickr.com/photos/jmangino/2833669220/
So I don't mind too much this year.


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> I know just what you mean, this was my first year attempting prop building. I took on the witch and cauldron,(almost complete), but did not realize what a huge project it is!! Especially if you only have weekends to work on it. I think my wish list was kind of unrealistic, now I know I will have to scale it down a bit and spread it out over a couple of seasons.:devil:


Someone told me to cut down my expectations last year as well. 

I wanted to do absolutely everything in a month's time and I would definitely be behind if I hadn't decided to do just a couple things every year and let it build over time. I also decided I'd rather have a few quality, handmade things in my hard than piling it full of haphazard junk. That being said, I haven't even started yet, hahaha.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Throughthepatch, what a great excuse! Congratulations!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Up until a week ago, we weren't even going to do a display/haunt this year due to HS football. Things have changed and now Halloween is free again, thus I hadn't started any projects. I made a list of things to do, then pared that down to make it reasonable, but it still seems like I'm not making headway. I've started on a couple of graveyard monuments and a crypt table. I'll build a few wall panels for a scene we're doing, and then I'm tweaking a couple of things. I have my helpers lined up. I'm not in bad shape but I keep looking at that damn "countdown to Halloween" banner and sweat bullets each time. I know I'll get done what I want to, even with a bit of a scramble, but it'll be stressful as usual. All worth it in the long run I guess


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Me!

But I have a couple good reasons. I just finished up my two year divorce as of Jan 8, 2008 but all the loose ends were not tied up till just a month ago. Meaning my name was still on the house etc. Plus I could only rent a room doing that two year period and it is tough building anything in just one room. And now my thing is I am buying a house and the closing is the 18th. I have only gotten one groundbreaker done so Halloween is really going to be slow this year. I blame myself or other if I could get away with it.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Im home sick with acute bronchitis- every time I attempt to doa little something, I get short of breath. It sucks- I have a bunch of stuff out in my dining room but nio energy to get it put out! Hopefully after all the meds kick in Ill have a bit of energy and can get going. Our party is on the 25th so time is precious!


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had to recruit my kids to help me catch up , I have them all working on mache skulls after supper lol


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have had trouble getting started in past years, but not this year. I'm having trouble finding time for other stuff. I just skipped a friend's kid's birthday party to work on Halloween stuff. Is that wrong?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

throughthepatch said:


> Me.
> This is why.
> So I don't mind too much this year.


Best reason ever!! What a beautiful baby, enjoy!:jol:


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I have the same trouble/joy as Throughthepatch. My little monkey soaks up most of my time, but I did manage to sneak out and start corpsing a bucky tonight...only about 3 months later than planned...ah well, what's a haunt without the mad scramble beforehand...

Cute little monster Throughthepatch.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Adding the MacGuiver project has slowed progress on my Witch and a couple other things I wanted to work on, but I'll get things done. We can all sleep in November, right?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I am hopelessly behind where I want to be this year. My job has eaten away at so much of my free time this summer that I had to shelve almost every new project I had planned on doing. The main problem is that I have no workshop, so I have to do everything outside... which means I need the sun to light my "workshop." It seems like every odd day that I don't work late it rains outside.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am getting anxious just thinking about all the projects I still have to do. I am now starting to rework my layout and dropping some things off my list. I always get too ambitious and then...reality sinks in!!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm so behind I barely have time to answer the question of whether or not I'm behind! You better believe it!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man I'm sooooo behind myself... Got mostly the major outdoor building type projects left (cemetery fence, columns, and small mausoleum) and only weekends to work on. Gotta love New England weather: dry and sunny during the week, rain all weekend long - seems I can never get anything done, even the lawn needs to be cut.

-TM


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Tried to work on the barn a couple of weekends ago, mold and heat kept us from doing anything. (And MAN!! You can't believe the spiders and bugs in there!!!:xbones Moved some things around last weekend but, again, the rain kept us from doing too much!! Now we'll be scrambling to complete it by the 25th!! Here we go again!!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I was going great guns---until I realized my vending at PPD was in three weeks! So I've spent that time making faery wings, horns, bath stuff, etc.

*sigh*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope to have my new cemetery fencing painted and ready to go this weekend. My wife says "Just set it up" so I may do just that, weather permitting.

I also have to set up the canopy outside and get the gypsy stuff set up inside it, get the shed into "Mad Scientist" mode and start working on this year's pirate skeleton routine. Good lord, I had hoped to have had the fencing done by the end of August but work really held me up from doing that.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> The main problem is that I have no workshop, so I have to do everything outside... which means I need the sun to light my "workshop." It seems like every odd day that I don't work late it rains outside.


I've been fighting the very same thing Z-F! My workshop is also "outside" and every time I even think "yay, nice warm day to paint our "Hauntoulem" the weather instantly changes and the skies threaten to open up and pour. :zombie: All the things we planned on doing this year are way behind schedule too.... And now there is only 50 days left??  :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, I'm behind. Moving followed by vacation and an early school year start (August 18) seemed to eat away at my time.

My saving grace is that I've finished the undertaker costume and my son's grim reaper costume. I'll post pics of those later today.

Mr. W did work a bit on my coffin on Sunday and we'll do more this weekend. I'll at least get that finished and it's something I've wanted for a long time.

And to be honest, my Ghostie getting stolen off of my front lawn during the July make and take has taken away some of my enthusiasm. I'm apprehensive about putting stuff out now and am re-thinking what exactly to do... He may only have been a simple 4 ft MDF cut-out with a hole in his mouth for bean bag tosses, but we made him when my son was two. He's been a fixture at my kids' parties every year since and was quite sentimental.

*Ghostie RIP* Remember Ghostie? I miss Ghostie.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Last year I decided to add a bunch of "little" Halloween touches around my house. Those "little" touches were definitely worth it but this year I am trying to focus on a scarecrow project to add to my cementary. I have some grapevines that I need to clean up in the back of my property so I hope to do that. 

I agree with everyone when they say this summer has been toooo quick. Of course, I have been focusing on my own weight and doing different weight training sessions (by the way I only have 11 pounds to go before I hit my target weight!). It is hard to do anything at night after I come home from work, work out at the gym, make dinner and get ready for the following day - it is 9:30 p.m. at night. 

I am going to just try to keep my projects simple this year. Hope I can keep that promise!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I understand your pain, Ms. Wicked. I had it happen to me and I know a lot of the hauntforum members have dealt with this. Unfortunately, that is why most of my stuff goes out on Halloween day and is taken back in doors Halloween night.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

The second the ideas start flowing I'm behind. That's my main issue with Halloween is I get too inspired. I start with big projects in mind and end up doing a million little ones that were never on my list. Being away doesn't help. I WAS on track (sorta). It's only gonna get worse when I go back to work...

It's making me depressed and anxious just thinking about it.

This year, I'm supposed to have a partner in crime with my brother. Last year he helped with the set-up and this year offered his lighting tech and carpenter abilities since my theme is ridiculously involved. He's gonna handle building my fence, playhouse, lighting and the wiper-motorized rocking chair. Problem with that is, while he had every intention to do it, he has a PIA semi-stalker of a long time needy girlfriend that likes to pop up and steal him away. If the fence and the playhouse don't get done, a lot of the smaller props I'm building become completely worthless, which means I wasted time on other bigger projects that would finish his off.

It's a conundrum.
I'm going to go hyperventilate now.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I have taken to just plodding along when I can at props, (when I am not procrastinating) and whatever gets done for the year gets done.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Last year I told myself that I would have everything done by the first of Oct and have a couple of weeks free time to tinker and set up and not be in a mad rush like last year. For some reason I can't seem to get in gear for more then a day this year. Look like it's going to be a mad rush again this year.


i feel your pain-but then again i sure everyone does--


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I am so sorry you guys are behind...If I could, I would help ya's
I started in jan ..so stuff I am doing now is all extras. 
Ghostie was cute Mrs.W. I'm sure you can jig another one up.

Ghoul Luck to you all.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hell, I'm wondering if I have enough time for my 2009 list I've be making. LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I really only have a month window to get anything done,its just too durn hot any other time.The garage is not air conditioned! During the summer I am usually in a show, so that eats up all my free time. If I didnt have to work for a living ,I'd have lots of free time,just no money......


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We are lagging a bit behind as well...I think we can finish the coffin this weekend, since the extra cylinder arrived today from Monster Guts (thanks Dean!!). After that I just have to monster mud a 7 foot tall grim reaper, finish the tombstones, build a fence, re-glue all the "peoples" joints together so they quit losing their arms/legs...oh, and work 2 jobs and go to college. No wonder my house is such a HUGE mess...


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Come on folks... 90/10!!!!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Only 44 days left, if you wanna be ready for the week-end before halloween like us!
Lilly.. Ill bet you christmas shop all year also! LOL 
Iam in Panic mode!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm screwed.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, I feel really bad now. I haven't started, but we always do it late like this. Although we aren't building any crazy props or anything, we always seem to get it done.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm behind, but only in my own mind, so I try not to worry about it. I figure the TOT's don't know what I'm planning so they won't know what I don't get done.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Not only am I behind... but...

A week or so ago the collectors finally caught up to me. We can cut you a deal one last time, they said, otherwise starting tomorrow we start the wage garnishment. And then I'm screwed for life. So... after getting all my info about my job they figure out the best deal they can cut me. And I agree to it. And once this 9-month rehab program is over, my credit rating improves, I start getting tax refunds again (haven't had one in 10 years), and all kinds of good stuff.

Of course, It means for 9 months I'm handing over damned near all of my pay. Until June of 2009, my actual take-home pay is now about 200 bucks a month. Which is about what I spend on gas going to & from work. Til next spring, I'm just plain screwed.


----------

